# Adipotide



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Very little about Adipotide on this board, yet it seems to be readily available. Of course the sellers claim it's the most amazing thing since - well, before sliced bread even. @lfod14  mentioned it in another thread (and said it would look like a bad lipo job) and I did some research and find it interesting. Both what it supposedly does, but also the fact it's readily available with so little discussion. There is the idea that it destroys kidneys.

Anyone here know anyone who tried it?


----------



## TrenAce (Feb 25, 2022)

Ask Boston loyd


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 25, 2022)

TrenAce said:


> Ask Boston loyd


----------



## Eric Smith (Feb 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 18844


But very true.  May the Big Guy rest in peace.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2022)

TrenAce said:


> Ask Boston loyd


*Bostin


----------



## MPM (Mar 2, 2022)

I've never used it but have heard post injection pain is other worldly.  I think most people are afraid to use it because they misunderstood the clinical data in which rodents showed kidney damage and they also falsely think rodent data equates to humans.   As for Bostin Loyd, he used an amount well over what would have been a reasonable human dosage as he did with just about everything else.   His results are not expected to be typical.  All that being said, would I try it?  Maybe....if it were free but anything that can theoretically destroy (not just shrink) fat cells has potential to release stored toxins quickly.  I feel it's probably not going to be worth the potential risks nor dealing with injection pain but again I haven't used it so my opinion is basically useless.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 28, 2022)

TrenAce said:


> Ask Boston loyd


Wowza, a little hard there don't you think? Understand you're pissed off and concerned and all but...


----------

